# Great Dane Puppies!



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Not poodles, but I think dog lovers in general will enjoy this. 
Explore.org is streaming some great dane puppies being born. For additional warm fuzzies- these puppies are intended to be service dogs. 

Here's the link: The Riffles - Brown Bear & Salmon Cam - Bears - explore


----------

